

Autocompletion: Can we reduce a web form to just one text box? - lorenzoonycombi
http://complete-ly.appspot.com/examples/booking.html
As web designers we have learnt to strip out the unnecessary elements.
We know that any simplification reduces cognitive overhead.
But can autocompletion be implemented in an incremental way so that filling a form becomes like writing one&#x27;s intention.<p>I would like to have a cup of tea&#x2F;coffee...<p>enjoy
L
======
anon1685
The idea is interesting, but I would imagine you need to take into account
various forms in which people might want to express their intent. For example,
"train from A to B" instead of "I need a train from A to B", or "flight
tickets to C" (the current location omitted and can be detected using IP
geolocation).

Another thought I had was that many people might actually prefer to interact
with checkboxes and select from a list, especially if they're using a mobile
device.

~~~
lorenzoonycombi
Hi anon1685, I do see your points. And no doubt you are right. It'd be
probably quite hard to enter dates and times.

It's a bit of contrived example as well but the main idea I think holds.

People need to think if a mini language can help rather than lots of boxes.

cheers

